# Post Your Pictures Of "Non-Monsters" This Year and Does



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I just think that there are a lot of guys getting AWESOME bucks that get a lot of attention and there are some of us less fortunate guys who don't get chances at big ones and take some nice does and smaller bucks. So I made this thread for anybody wanting to come out and post any deer pix buck or doe just to see what some of us are getting this year. I'll start
Dad's 8pter.








My 2 Deer (Already Posted)
















Good Luck
Be Safe
Jonny


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's one that a youngster that hunts with us got deer week. There's a nice nine point in the truck, as well.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The Dave buck


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Eleven year old Paul's first time hunting produced this great doe about 100 yards from the cabin.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Cool Pix Het
Those are some beautiful deer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Does it matter if it's out of state? In my annual trip to a friends place in Missouri. A place that i'll call Gods Country. Still wilderness type area, extreme rugged land, Tanney County Mo.. Ozark terrain, & BEAUTIFUL.
Well here is 2 butchered deer from our portable hoisting system, Shot 1 of them on a land-owners tag,









Next day shot a young 8-point, all GREAT eating & YUMMY TASTING. 









Skin removed, to get ready for boil & skull mount. Soups-on. lol


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

The head shot I made on my doe didn't warrant a photo w/o making someone upset. I didn't waste any meat though....


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

election night buck


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I've taken many bucks and does over the years but was especially happy to get this one because I haven't hunted much the last few years. My Dad was with me and that made it more memorable as well.

The doe isn't as small as it looks...I'm just that fat  It was probably 1 1/2 years old-tasty!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my monster skeeter 3 pointer and his little sister...mmmmmm


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I have had a pretty good year Altho I'm still looking for a decent buck and another antlerless.First 2 were in Jefferson co on private land with the bow and the other 2 were on public land in Belmont co... one with the bow and the other with the ML.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=40477&cat=500


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Good To See Some New Post Today!
All the deer are nice and like already stated are tasty 
I give some props to esox and mthrfisher for some pretty bucks! 
Good Jobs All
Keep It Up
Jonny


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

This "doe" tricked me. She is a he...


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Here are two of my does from this year!
Sept. 27








Oct. 16th


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Kaiser878 said:


> Here are two of my does from this year!
> Sept. 27
> 
> 
> ...


I vote for you as the deer hunter of the year.Great job this season!


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

wannabe said:


> I vote for you as the deer hunter of the year.Great job this season!


If your being serious, thank you! I had a ball this year!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I would second that Kaiser878.Congrats on a great year.I'm still working on my Buck.Maybe this weekend


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not having any fun unless you kill that palmated monster!~


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I didn't get a very good picture of this buck before I mounted the rack, but here's the rack:


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

vc- I really like the wooden plaque- nice touch!
I got my buck done like that from a taxidermist near Montville.
he did for free- all he wanted was the cape in return.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

[/url
I got this on mid oct. First deer ever 25yds with bow from my climber. nd day in woods first on this farm, 9:30 am.  ]


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, MuskieMan.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

110 lbs doe opening day


Muzzleloader season..bbrrrrr


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Kaiser878 said:


> If your being serious, thank you! I had a ball this year!


100% serious! 3 mature deer with a bow in 1 year is a great season for anyone.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Shoot, that's a great career for some!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

This is my 7 point from West Virginia. It had one of its tines broke off. It isn't a big rack. But it sure does taste good.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

there is alot of nice deer on here congrats guys


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i shot this guy on the last day of the muzzle loader season.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Killed this 9pt today with my Bow, 45 min before the end of my last hunt of the season  







[/IMG]


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats Wally...thought about going out this weekend, but don't think I will be able to set aside the time.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Fishstix said:


> Congrats Wally...thought about going out this weekend, but don't think I will be able to set aside the time.


Thanks Fishstix,Been a great season.Now it's time to Fish


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Shot this with a Canon.... Easy Share


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

LOL jsh 
More popular thread than I expected very nice deer still coming in!!!!
A few days left.....


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

This is the 7 pointer I shot with my muzzleloader on the Saturday of the second gun season. It was my first day out because I was away at college. I was happy with him considering the little time I had to hunt this year.


----------

